# png-Datei erstellen und einzelne Pixel schreiben



## Fusel2000 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe ein zweidimensionales Array mit boolean Werten.
Nun möchte ich aus dieser Tabelle eine png-Grafig erstellen die so viele Pixel hat wie mein Array Zellen. Hierbei sollen alle false-Zellen ein weißes und alle true-Zellen ein schwarzes Pixel ergeben.
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich da mit java rangehen soll. Im Grunde brauche ich nur java-Pendants für die php-Funktionen ImageCreateTrueColor( breite, hoehe ), imagesetpixel( bild, left, top, farbe ) und imagepng( bild, dateiname ). Kann mir jemand sagen in welchen Klassen ich stöbern muss?


----------



## Fusel2000 (20. Mai 2008)

Kann ein Admin den Thread bitte ins Grafik- und Spieleprogrammierungsforum verschieben, da passt er wohl besser hin. Sorry


----------



## Fusel2000 (20. Mai 2008)

Hab's schon gefunden:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/2d/images/index.html


----------

